# how to get more work?



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

ok so I have put my company on a free yellow page listing and have gotten most of my work from doing so. I also have got some jobs from my drywall supplier because of refferals. The thing i cant seem to do is get in a contractor. I asked big and small companies. They all say that they have drywall/paint contractors that they have used for years.

Some of the real big companies add me to a bid list and let me bid jobs but what can i do to help pick up some business? I also have business cards, and a header page setup that states what i do.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was trying to get in with a contractor I gave him my name and told him I would love to do his drywall for him. Big name in this little city. He too told me he had someone he had used for years. I asked him what his guy charged and when he told me I knew I was higher. I told him that I would do the first job at his other guys rate then if he liked my work and wanted me to do more we would have to go to "my" rate. He agreed.

In the end I started getting all his jobs and not too soon after that he offered me a full time gig. I declined at first but then was due for a divorce and decided it would be best to take the job. Still with him now.


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

ok thanks i know it takes time to get going and this year has been my best yet, and i hope to keep it going right now i have to work a full time job because the jobs are spread out to far to make a living but im trying to get there full time painting and drywalling


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Mernards has the service desk that you can put your name on. In my area only well establised contrators can put it there and they only allow so many names. Its very hit and miss but its free. And you will have lots of price checking calls that will allow you to fine tune your sales pitch. All at no cost.


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

that could be a good idea but in maine we dont have any menards all we have is a place called mardens that sells junk that come from stores that burned down or closed. but i can sure try to hit up more stores, and shops around the state


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Ask Kent to hook you up.....


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

disantodrywall said:


> that could be a good idea but in maine we dont have any menards all we have is a place called mardens that sells junk that come from stores that burned down or closed. but i can sure try to hit up more stores, and shops around the state


:laughing::laughing:

That made me laugh.

Anyways, get a website domain name and put money aside every job to have it built for you.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

disantodrywall said:


> that could be a good idea but in maine we dont have any menards all we have is a place called mardens that sells junk that come from stores that burned down or closed. but i can sure try to hit up more stores, and shops around the state


Alantic drywall gets all the work in maine


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

disantodrywall said:


> that could be a good idea but in maine we dont have any menards all we have is a place called mardens that sells junk that come from stores that burned down or closed. but i can sure try to hit up more stores, and shops around the state


Hey now....I bought a leather jacket there once :laughing: You should see their *cough* flooring. 



CrpntrFrk said:


> Ask Kent to hook you up.....


All my guys have used their rockers for years. 



icerock drywall said:


> Alantic drywall gets all the work in maine


Ummm...no they don't. Not even close really. In fact, I've never heard of them.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

Kent Whitten said:


> Hey now....I bought a leather jacket there once :laughing: You should see their *cough* flooring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just playing with you... I use to live in NH and I worked for Alantic drywall ...good times...Someday I would like to move back home


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

icerock drywall said:


> just playing with you... I use to live in NH and I worked for Alantic drywall ...good times...Someday I would like to move back home


NH is a nice state. The I95 section is the nicest highway I have been on. Can't say much about the rest though :laughing: ours are worse.


----------



## disantodrywall (Jul 24, 2010)

i went to n h a few weeks ago and they re paved most of portsmouth trhough to mass line. it was nice not to get eaten up by pot holes the size of my truck haha. 

i will tell you work has slowed down a lot over the past month. im ready for more work.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

They paved it again? I swear they pave that every 6 months. :laughing:


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I went to portsmouth high....from greenland N.H


----------

